# Marathon roller



## MA_Student (Aug 31, 2017)

So I was called this after training tonight as a joke by some friends because whenever I roll I'm not the best and other guys tap me out during the first few minutes of the roll but because my fitness has always been good (i regularly run in marathons and half marathons plus my own running training) by the end I can keep going hard where as mostly the other white belts I'm rolling with are getting tired so I can sweep them easier and pass easier and get submissions. Note that only works on white belts blue and above can still beat me easily haha. 

I'd never even noticed it about myself before but I guess it makes sense. Just something I wanted to share.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Aug 31, 2017)

So, if you enter a competition, you always want to get the last match!


----------



## MA_Student (Sep 1, 2017)

gpseymour said:


> So, if you enter a competition, you always want to get the last match!


yeah because then I'd get at least a silver medal lol but anyway competition isn't an interest of mine right now maybe one day but happy with just training at the moment


----------



## JP3 (Sep 1, 2017)

Endurance training has its place, especially if you are able to get your defensive skills up to go with it. Play the waiting game, if you are decently sure your defense is good enough to keep from losing until the other guy/gal gets tired.

More of a tactic than a strategy, though, IMO.


----------

